# Tru-Cut Issue: Wavy Lines



## Adrian82 (Jun 5, 2017)

Hello,

My recently purchases used Tru-Cut C27 (has roller) is making my lawn look like a bag of Lays Wavy chips.

Please note that my lawn is very very bumpy. The blades cut just fine.

Please help me troubleshoot.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Having pictures would help us out immensely!!! Either the mower is bobbing up and down while you mow(Going too fast maybe?) or the reel isn't going fast enough causing the ripples(possible clutch issue). Those are just some guesses off the top of my head until we can see some pictures to make sure.


----------



## Jericho574 (May 24, 2017)

I have the same issue and haven't figured it out yet.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Have you looked at this yet? Toro Aftercut Appearance


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

First recommendation would be to slow down and see if that helps. That will help if this is caused by a bumpy lawn. Differences in turf density can cause this as well.


----------



## Jericho574 (May 24, 2017)

I mow that strip extremely slow and have sanded it twice this year so it should be smooth enough. I have only had my H20 for 2 weeks so I wouldn't know if the clip rate was off.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

May simply be turf density then. I deal with this some with my TC also, but added 40lbs of weight which seems to help some. If you are going slow then clip rate wouldn't be the problem.


----------



## Jericho574 (May 24, 2017)

Spammage said:


> May simply be turf density then. I deal with this some with my TC also, but added 40lbs of weight which seems to help some. If you are going slow then clip rate wouldn't be the problem.


Well, I just picked up a GM1000 from the auction yesterday so I'll be adding 80lbs by this weekend


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

Jericho574 said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> > May simply be turf density then. I deal with this some with my TC also, but added 40lbs of weight which seems to help some. If you are going slow then clip rate wouldn't be the problem.
> ...


Jealous! Nice pick up.


----------



## Adrian82 (Jun 5, 2017)

Midway through butchering my yard, I convinced myself to stop mowing. An inspection of the machine revealed that the pin/bolt holding my roller in place simply fell off. The roller was doing its own thing. Tomorrow, I will connect the pin/bolt tomorrow and fire her up in the backyard.


----------



## Adrian82 (Jun 5, 2017)

The wavy line issue persists. Its more pronounced on the hill, but i get the same effect on more flat areas. Help appreciated.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Will it cut paper evenly across the whole bedknife and on every blade?


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

How and where are you guys adding weight?


----------



## Adrian82 (Jun 5, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> Will it cut paper evenly across the whole bedknife and on every blade?


Thanks for the followup. The reel is not cutting eveningly across the bedknife. I believe that I was getting false positives because my test strips were too thick. Today, I used thinner strips of paper and they did not cut. Personally, I thought the reel rotated too freely. I will adjust the reel-to-bedknife and update you.

Thanks again.


----------



## Concretestorm (May 21, 2017)

Adrian82 said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > Will it cut paper evenly across the whole bedknife and on every blade?
> ...


I had the exact same problem. This time of year, your grass is so thick the mower is floating. In my (humble) opinion, you must scalp, verticut, fertilize, water and wait.

One quick question......did you go/wait longer than normal to mow AND then notice the problem? That is how I screwed the pooch.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I agree. My experience has been that Bermuda eventually gets a little puffy when mowing with a reel mower, and benefits from some sort of mechanical thinning.


----------



## Adrian82 (Jun 5, 2017)

Concretestorm said:


> Adrian82 said:
> 
> 
> > Mightyquinn said:
> ...


There was no change to my mowing schedule. About a month ago, I had a new clutch plate installed. After receiving the motor, I confirmed it the bedknife was aligned. Maybe 1-2 weeks later I started noticing lines in the yard. I was getting false positives with my test because I believe my test strips were thick.


----------



## Adrian82 (Jun 5, 2017)

So I purchased an adjustable pin wrench from Harbor Freight, hoping it had the length to adjust the reel.bedknife. It was able to adjust the side without the chain. Something went wrong and now the reel adjacent to the chain is resting comfortably on the bedknife. Since I don't have the tools or patience to correct this issue, I am taking it to my preferred repair shop for correction.


----------



## Adrian82 (Jun 5, 2017)

So yesterday, I called Peachtree Mowers to obtain a quote to fix the mower. The guy at Peachtree Mowers gave me the Bobby Boucher treatment (You Can Do It!). He gave me advice which included tapping on the reel sprocket to shift it around. He also reiterated that adjusted the reel/bedknife is a delicate process (I was thinking thats why I am calling you.)

After his vote of confidence, I got back to work on the reel. I was able to get the reel moving again but I could not get it to pass the paper test. Today, I resolved to backlap the reel. I purchased grinding valve compound, a 24mm socket and socket adapter from Napa Auto and Walmart.

My first attempt at backlapping did not produce the results I wanted. I was able to get the right side cutting, however the left side kept failing the test. After trial and error I decided to backlap after moving the reel closer to the bedknife. There was more noticeable resistance. About 45-60 secs into the backlap, my Black & Decker Matrix starting spitting sparks and flames. I cut it off and hosed it down.

After the sacrifice, the reel passed the paper cut test. Short Story - BACKLAP! I am a believer!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Adrian82 said:


> ...About 45-60 secs into the backlap, my Black & Decker Matrix starting spitting sparks and flames. I cut it off and hosed it down...


I had a cordless drill get hot on me during backlapping, so I use a 1/2" Milwaukee Magnum corded drill now.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Adrian82 said:


> ..... About 45-60 secs into the backlap, my Black & Decker Matrix starting spitting sparks and flames. I cut it off and hosed it down.
> 
> After the sacrifice, the reel passed the paper cut test. Short Story - BACKLAP! I am a believer!


I blew up a Craftsman earlier this year. It was user error on my part I had it in high instead of low. Smelled it getting hot and looked over to see sparks flying out of it.


----------

